# Acer Aspire T690 RAM problem



## Mizomei (Mar 22, 2009)

Had this PC for over a year now and I just started having this problem this morning.

Only one of the sticks of RAM "works" if only the working one is on the PC boots normally no problem.

If I put in the other stick or both of them in at the same time however, I get a very loud constant beep noise and my pc does not even start up.

This is the RAM the pc came with, the only part of the PC that isnt factory installed is the Video card, and that is well over a year old.

Video card is GeForce 7300 GT

The memory I assume are two sticks of 512mb RAM company name on the RAM appears to be NANYA

Here are codes found on the stick

NT512T64U88A1BY-3C.0720.X3.TW

PC2-5300U-555-12-D1.512MB.1Rx8.667

If more info is needed please tell me,also, I would appreciate that any tips be explained in laymans terms as I am not very computer savvy.

Thank you.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You either have a bad stick of ram or a bad ram slot, will the computer boot if the known working stick is placed in the other ram slot? If not it looks like the slot is bad


----------



## Mizomei (Mar 22, 2009)

The PC boots normally if I put the good RAM in either slot, does RAM just go faulty over time? Is there anything I can do to maybe prevent this sort of thing from happening again in the future?


Thank you


----------



## DayOfBlackSun (Mar 23, 2009)

Ram is a microchip, and as any microchip has the risk of being shorted out, burned or blown. Usually ram does not blow for many years if at all unless you are overclocking or your computer happens to have an incorrect voltage level.

Any microchip can also be shorted out if you've had a power outage and leave your computer plugged in as the electricity comes back into your home.

Be sure to clean your computer with compressed air can, or anti-static cloths with a very smooth surface.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yea its just one of the those things it happens, goto crucial.com and run there memory configuator and get some good ram for your computer


----------

